
What they said in 1999 about Amazon.com - landhar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cTjhzSgdwE
======
jonny_eh
Everything that investor guy said was spot on. From claiming that Amazon was
the future (as opposed to Sears), to there being a stock correction in the
near future.

